# Question about an amp cabinet



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I started taking apart this amp I built about 8 years ago. The glue I had used never did dry and the tolex was "loose". When I stripped off the tolex, this is the wood I found under it. 
Now I'm undecided about recovering it. It's a project panel, but it's a very good quality hardwood project panel. 

Is it "interesting" or is it "ugly" ?? Cover it up again or sand it and clear coat it???


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

You could try this...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?43327-Tweed-Cabinet-Build&highlight=


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree that it would look nice in Tweed (I am partial to tweed).
However, I also like plain wood and would sand and finish it. 

Hopefully, it will sand up well in preparation for a clear coat.

It is not ugly to me at all.

Looking forward to a pic of the finished cab.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the wood a LOT! I'd cover it if it was going to be gigged a lot, but otherwise it would look really nice sanded and sealed


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the look of wood grains so my vote would be to just sand 'er down and slap a clear finish on it. My vote would be for Danish oil and wax because it looks great and scratches are easily repaired with a little more oil.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jimsz said:


> You could try this...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?43327-Tweed-Cabinet-Build&highlight=


I love that thread! Thanks for putting it up again. I'm ready to do tweed on a tweed Pro cabinet and this time I'll be looking at your posts when I lay things out.


----------



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

The boxes I've built I just stained and "varathaned" or rubbed on paste varnish. Varathane in a tube is pretty good stuff. I like the old "Radio Brown" colour of stain. I guess it's walnut


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

allanr said:


> I like the wood a LOT! I'd cover it if it was going to be gigged a lot, but otherwise it would look really nice sanded and sealed


This is usually the answer I go with.

Line-X for a bulletproof roadworthy cab.
Tolex/tweed for casual gigging and home use.
Clear finish to look awesome for light gigging but mainly keep it at home or in the studio.


----------

